# The Odd Things In Life



## Poo Pea 2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Everyone,How are you all? How is your Hubby SueV and hows your tummy Cherrie? Sorry i havent been around much I lost internet connection and was to busy to get it fixed. Took me ages to figure out what it was, kinda funny cause it was so simple in the end. When the battery on my laptop dies so does the wireless card, so you have to manually plug it into the router lol. So simple yet so stupid.As you could guess I figured it out today hehe and of course came straight here. Out of curiosity i went and read back over some of my posts , posts from when i had been in the depths of my depression. I had no idea how incoherant i had been, they were all over the place. Thanks everyone for going through them and offering support. I believe my depression to be rather odd at times. Literally over nite i can sink into a very deep depression, especially when life is handing me a few curve balls. But then strangely I can just as soon pull myself out of it.. unmedicated. This can repeat itself a few times a year. My emotional state seems to be purely circummstantial and i get no benefit out of antidepressants. Has anyone else depression similar to this? Well at the moment life is ok. Im neither happy nor sad... maybe content is the right word. I have severed all contact with the ex (he lied to me yet again). I really stood up for myself too instead of being so nice and a push over. I actually told him to f*uck off, among other things lol. Ive been seeing someone new for about a month hehehe and it feels really nice. He is aware of my past and my ex and works with me through my insecurities. The funny this is he is not the kind of guy i would ever normally have gone for, and i wasnt loooking at all. Strange how it happens.I also got offered a job and they are giving me all the hours i want and working around my uni. I also told them about my IBS and they are very very understanding. Infact i think almost all the staff and management know. My partner also knows about it. Infact i think everyone knows lol. I want everyone to know. It makes my life so much easier. Im yet to meet someone who has a bad reaction or doesnt understand, and if they did, then i wouldnt waste another second of my time talking to them.I am being a very open and honest person these days. Doing things for others when i can but also looking after myself. I think im finally getting some of that good karma my way. I am very grateful for the turn around.I hope your all well, and please do tell me how you are!!Poo pea (((hugs)))P.S. I also must apologise for my shocking typos lol, as i read through old posts i was mortified to see how many i had hehe


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh Poo - you've no idea how cheered I was to read this - sounds so positive. I dunno depression is such an ideosyncratic beast - I don't think anyone's is the same and if you can cope with out anti-d's - well so much the better - you seem to have abit of a see-saw temperament - bit like me really. Things aren't splendid - only really cos we are concerned about Paul's health - I don't really want to go into too much detail - this is a public forum - as I've been reminded painfully too many times. We are now in that dreadful "no man's land" - waiting to see the consultant and begin a round of tests - still, we are both trying to be upbeat and positive - going ahead with holidays plans etc. I think having a young family (well the little 'un is only 8) forces you to conduct business as usual. Paul (my husband) is a bit up and down - gets abit panicky and stressed - which, if I'm honest, isn't right easy to live with - but then he's seen me through some very grim times - so its swings and roundabouts really isn't it.Still, what has cheered me - is that, despite this - I can honestly say I'm not depressed - worried and anxious but determined to stay focussed and positve. Its been a lovely sunny day today so we took our sheltie up into the Derbyshire Peaks and blew some cobwebs away which was good.Things sound good for you on the man front too - and power to you for being upfront and honest in work. My colleagues are wonderful, I draw real strength from them and hope you can too. I think thats the only way to be Poo - open where you can be - its not right healthy to try and be summat you are not - so power to you for living a more honest upfront life - good for you.Its great to hear from you - I'm so pleased things are brighter - you deserve it my love - you really do.Sue xxx


----------

